# Please help to ID



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Found these on chaeto. Never seen them before.

They look like polynoids, but white with little ellow in one area and they do have jaws

http://www.chucksaddiction.com/hitchworms.html

sorry for the images, but can not take better ones





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

any idea please............

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

do they move around like little bugs? or do they squirm very slowly around like snails or worms?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

They almost do not move and seat on chaeto. I would think that these are gigantic copepods?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Do they look like these guys? (Sorry hard to tell from your pics  )

Syconoid sponges of the genus Sycon


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes it is. Thank you

Sycpha, or 'Pineapple' sponge is as far as i went with identifying them. of course, it's hard to really say what they are with absolute certainty but like i said, that was close enough for me. there's an article about sponges that describes them on here. from it:

''Compared to demosponges, the calcareous sponges are significantly less diverse, and the ones typically found in aquaria are relatively easy to name. Whether or not that name is a "real" one, well, that is open to question. Calcareous sponges are generally small; although some species get quite large in nature, colonies in aquaria that are an inch in size are giants. In natural environments, larger species may be relatively common, but such species are not often found in aquaria. The typical aquarium example is cylindrical or tubular, and while other colors are found in nature, aquarium species are almost uniformly white, tan or a drab, nondescript gray.

Probably the type of calcareous sponge most likely found in reef aquaria are the so-called "Pineapple" sponges. These small, white or gray sponges often appear in a reef aquarium a few weeks or months after it is set up, and may or may not persist for a long time. They tend to appear in areas of relatively high current flow, and big ones reach heights of an inch or so. Aquarists commonly say that they are in the genus Scypha. This may be true, but see the discussion and example in the next couple of paragraphs for the problem: calcareous sponges of essentially the same shape, size and color are described from different areas under the generic names of Scypha, Grantia, Sycon, Leucilla and Leucandra. Species from these species cannot be distinguished by cursory examination. Snap "off-the-wall" identification by aquarists is particularly problematic with the calcareous sponges, which tend to be smaller and more symmetrical than most other sponges."

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-07/rs/index.php

more sponge reading:
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-06/rs/index.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No fair! That's what I thought but the jaws comment threw me off!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

carmenh said:


> No fair! That's what I thought but the jaws comment threw me off!


lol


----------

